# Distributor Needed



## haibara (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Fellas

How are you all going ? I'm looking for a distributor in Australia, preferably with business background. My main business is branded cosmetics (Dior, Guerlain, Shu Uemura etc) and herbal products.

Interested ? Pls PM me. Thanks

Hope you all have a wonderful sunny day!

Cheers


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

What are you doing? How can you distribute branded products? Please be careful as there is a chance your account will be banned if I don't think what you are doing is above board.


----------

